# Backing up issues :/



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When you want him to back, ask him to move forward but use the reins to block him. Hold them steady and not haul back on them. He'll be confused and will try to get the release of pressure on his mouth. As soon as he makes the smallest move to back, instantly release the reins, a big release. Let him relax then ask for forward movement again. The goal is that he back on a loose rein altho for a while it will be in small increments.


----------



## CowboyBob (Feb 11, 2013)

So he will back when you are ground driving him? If that is the case, I would first check to see if your harness and cart or wagon combination is causing him pain somewhere. It sounds like the weight of the cart is something he doesn't want to push backwards. If you can't find a pain issue I would follow the advice of saddlebag


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Have someone stand beside him a few times and push the shaft on the cart, while you ask him to back. Be sure and reward EACH step. 

Nancy


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

Backing a horse or pony in harness is an advanced move in driving. I would not suggest trying to back until you and your equine are comfortable in all other aspects of driving, especially the halt. 

You never want a horse in harness to use backing as an evasive move, which is one reason you always have your whip in your hand, to give him some forward encouragement if he ever back without being asked.

Here is a good article on backing up. All of the articles on this website are very good, I am going through and practicing all of them that I can over the winter.

http://coachmansdelight.com/CGuidePage.asp?pg=GUI25090&k=58


----------



## AQHAwindrunner (Aug 29, 2012)

Taffy Clayton;4659474]Backing a horse or pony in harness is an advanced move in driving. I would not suggest trying to back until you and your equine are comfortable in all other aspects of driving, especially the halt. 

You never want a horse in harness to use backing as an evasive move, which is one reason you always have your whip in your hand, to give him some forward encouragement if he ever back without being asked.

Here is a good article on backing up. All of the articles on this website are very good, I am going through and practicing all of them that I can over the winter.


Thanks Taffy Clayton! That really helps!


----------

